# My homemade bunny pen



## melbaby80 (Apr 4, 2012)

It was pretty simple to make and cost me less them $20. I was looking at all the different ways you can make a bunny enclosure, but the wire storage cubes are hard to find in the stores by me  so I found an awesome chicken wire at my local home depot.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 5, 2012)

It looks like a rabbit would easily be able to hop out of it, are you planning on building it taller or adding a lid? Also, looks like he could use more toys/maybe a hiding box? The use of a storage box for holding in litter/hay seems like a good idea!

Since you're in Oak Harbor, it looks like Google shows a Kmart which would have the NIC cubes in case you're thinking of expanding or building an NIC cage. Target doesn't seem to be too far from you either. 

Or you can order on Amazon. Being near Seattle you'd probably get it fairly quickly. I'm over south of Spokane and get my stuff from Amazon within 2-4 days. Sometimes the next day!


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

Maybe you could make a roof with more chicken wire, with some hinged doors so you can reach him. And if that's wood along the bottom, it can get damaged & smelly from urine residue.

Sorry to be negative, but we want your little guy to be safe.


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 5, 2012)

The good thing is I can add height. He's really small right now so he can't get out and if he did the room he is has no eletric cords at all, and its baby gated. I do intend on adding a second level acutally. Still looking for ideas, but I like the chicken wire I used and thats what I think I'll use for the second level. I just made the pen today, lol so its a work in progress. He does need toys and a litter box. Know any good sites that offer great deals? I'm all ears! 


There is no wood. I had a rabbit (rex) over 10 years ago that was housed in a pen my father made, bad thing was it was made of wood. From everything I researched and read I figured the largest storage container I could find would be the best to keep clean! The bottom part is long storage container. The rest is coated chicken wire, same as the wire storage bins,(wiped and washed it all down before putting him in), and its held together with zip ties. :biggrin:


----------



## MiniRexLove (Apr 5, 2012)

Good idea about the plastic bin,but like the others have said,maybe add a roof and a hidey house to it .


----------



## MiniRexLove (Apr 5, 2012)

*melbaby80 wrote: *


> The good thing is I can add height. He's really small right now so he can't get out and if he did the room he is has no eletric cords at all, and its baby gated. I do intend on adding a second level acutally. Still looking for ideas, but I like the chicken wire I used and thats what I think I'll use for the second level. I just made the pen today, lol so its a work in progress. He does need toys and a litter box. Know any good sites that offer great deals? I'm all ears!


petstore.com has really cheap rabbit supplies . And sounds like a good plan


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 5, 2012)

I will be checking that out! Edited my second reply about the roof. No worries on giving me feedback. Its my first homemade pen lol I'm ok with all the responses.

Target and kmart don't carry them instores, nor does my walmart or home depot. I would have hopped on them quickly had they did.


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 5, 2012)

Alrighty so I felt bad lol and covered the end tops of his cage with the rest of the wire, and gave him a hiding spot made out of a dollar store plastic bin, just cut the front open for him, no sharp edges. Its a sturdy plastic so we won't be able to chew it. My hands are fried from all the cutting and bending I did. lol Now to search for some fun hanging toys.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 5, 2012)

My buns love tp tubes stuffed with hay, as well as jingly bell cat toys. Sometimes you can buy parrot toys for cheaper that hang and are made of wood. 

As for litter boxes, a walmart cat litter pan works well. My post on a homemade litterbox/hay rack in this section of the forum shows pictures of my litterbox if interested, as well as a dollar store hay rack.


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 5, 2012)

He has timothy pellets, he eats veggies, no funky poops. So if he has timothy pellets should I give him timothy hay too or alfalfa?


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 5, 2012)

If he's over 6 months old he should get timothy pellets and hay. If under 6 months he should get alfalfa pellets and alfalfa hay. He can also get timothy hay, but the alfalfa provides necessary calcium and nitrogen for growth in young bunnies.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 5, 2012)

But if you do switch his diet, do it slowly over an extended period of time so as to not cause any upsets


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 5, 2012)

He's 7 weeks. So a week shy of being 3 months. Okay, then I'll get him some alfalfa hay. He eats fantastic. Loves his veggies and greens, and his pellets.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 5, 2012)

Just don't overdo the greens to prevent diarrhea! Mostly pellets and hay for growth


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

A cardboard box to hide in works well. Don't use plastic tape, preferably no tape at all by interfolding the flaps. Cut 2 holes into it, just big enough for him to get through & he'll chew them bigger. Cardboard boxes are fine to chew on. And you can ask for paper bags at the grocery now & then, cut out the bottom, & you have a tunnel until it gets ripped to shreds.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

A cardboard box to hide in works well. Don't use plastic tape, preferably no tape at all by interfolding the flaps. Cut 2 holes into it, just big enough for him to get through & he'll chew them bigger. Cardboard boxes are fine to chew on. And you can ask for paper bags at the grocery now & then, cut out the bottom, & you have a tunnel until it gets ripped to shreds.


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have tons of paper bags. I love that you can make their own toys out of stuff around the house. I have plenty of small boxes too. Such wonderful ideas! Thank you!!


Laylalop from what I am reading, here I copy and past it

"Large, unlimited amounts of fresh hay and water should be offered daily. Young bunnies should be introduced to hay as soon as they can eat on their own. Mixed grass hay or Timothy hay is preferred because it is lower in calories and calcium than alfalfa." 

So for a young bunny this is saying timothy hay or mixed grass, is this correct?

http://www.sandiegorabbits.org/diet/foods.html


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 5, 2012)

I fed my Layla a mix of alfalfa and timothy 50/50 mix as well as alfalfa based pellets. I've now switched her fully to a grass/timothy hay and timothy pellets since she's over 6 months and is living with a 1 year old rabbit.


----------

